# HR20 post 0x145 - Reboots



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Based on the responses in the Issues/Discussion thread... 
It doesn't appear many people at this point have had to reboot.. (there have been some).

So... Let's hear it... Similar in nature to the HDMI thread... 
Are you initiating a reboot of the HR20 for any reason?

Could be as simple as that you where having some bad audio, and wanted to see if a reboot fixed it... to it keeps locking up...


Why did you reboot?
When did you reboot?
How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)
System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services
Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...

If you have rebooted multiple times... please list each of them as you remember them.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

0x145 software downloaded 3/31. Format setting set to Native. Following download 480p native format resolution was over-compressed (horizontally) in piller-box format. As a result, also created over-compression with screen guide, causing lowest bar on program schedule to fall below HDTV display.

Called D* tech support. Said problem was unreported, would report issue to technician who would download fix in short time (i.e. w/i 24 hrs). During interim switch native format to "Off."

Later that evening, 4/2, while tuned to XM music channel, afterwhich screensaver came up, had to reboot. DVR receiver had become inoperative, but music feed continued to play.

Checked download info after reboot. No new software downloaded.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I had to reboot one time. It is the first time I had to reboot in months. I don't know if it is a problem with 0x145 or a problem period. I was screwing with my network a lot and my remote became unresponsive.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I had to RBR this morning for the first time in I don't remember when. I was trying to schedule a manual recording of the SF Giants home opener today on our RSN HD channel 96 (I've read about the sports package scheduling problems, thus the manual recording). I hit menu, and could select an item from that submenu, but when I then selected setup, that submenu would popup but I could not select any item out of that submenu. The up/down on the remote would not work. I could hit exit and return to the previous menu just fine, but the submenus would not respond. I tried several times with no luck. I could watch live TV and change channels just fine. I did the RBR and everything returned to normal. I was able to schedule the recording.

I have a Samy HL-P5685 DLP hooked up to the HR20 by HDMI, optical out to Rotel RSP-1098 processor/RMB-1095 amp, Zinwell WB68 multiswitch with two other DVR's on it (HR10-250, R10), networked.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Had to RBR my HR20 last night. Had recorded a SD PPV earlier in the evening, went to play it back and....nothing - the HR20 locked up dead. Black screen, no audio. Forced the reboot and everything came back fine. I was even able to play the PPV with no trouble.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

For me 0x145 has been the most solid release to date .... everything is working pretty much as advertised, even my Caller ID. And no reboots, yet.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I voted no, but I bet if I did reset, it might bring back CID. That's my only issue and a reset has fixed in the past, but I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I had to reboot Sunday afternoon, for the first time in MONTHS... Certainly the first time in 2007...

I turned on the TV and it was tuned to 46-1, my local CBS OTA. I was going to watch the Sharks game, and keyed in 8-1 to go to my NBC OTA. At that point, the box locked up. THe banner bar at the top showed the information for 46-1, and showed that I had keyed in 8-1, but it didn't change channels.... I walked down to the bedroom and fiddled on the PC for a minute or two since I was in the middle of something back there.. I came back in the living room 5 or 10 minutes later and it was still locked up so I hit the RBR... it worked just fine after the reboot.

FWIW, I am not connected to the network. Connected to my Sony set via HDMI, and to my sony receiver via the optical cable.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, it rebooted itself sometime between 2am and 9am last night. I have no idea why and its only did that once before I believe.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I did one reset via RB because of the following issues:

1. New feature (Recorded programs are displayed along with live TV programs) not working.
I search by title (one I know is in my playlist), when I review the search results my playlist program is not listed. I searched via title & keyword, both failed to find the movie in my playlist.


2. One other issue, when reviewing the search results (when testing the new feature) the scroll (page down) doesn't function correctly when the end of the search results is reached.


3. Active channel failed to load.



FYI - The reset corrected issue 3. Issue 1 & 2 still not working correctly.




My setup
HR20 (0x145) via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-84TXSi (latest F/W & H/W Feb 2007 mfg. date) via HDMI to Mitsubishi WD-52725
OTA = No
Native = Off
DD = On
Network = Yes (wired)
CID = Yes
CC = Off


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have not had a forced reboot except due to upgrades or my own foolishness since early February.


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

I had to reboot because of a "Please Wait" that came up whenever I changed channels. I have not seen it since the reboot.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Watching the Isles v. Sens, SD feed. Picture froze, audio continued. Tried, REW, FF, etc. No hope. Tried changing channel, HD, SD MP2, MP4, all black. RBR, all fixed, for now...


----------



## eahmjh (Dec 2, 2006)

With the latest release 0x145 finally got back Caller ID, but after a couple of days it quite working. There where about 12-15 calls in the list. Erased all calls and Caller ID still did not work. Did a RESET for the setup screen and now works. Will try to recreate the Caller ID issue. First will each and every day erase all calls and see what happens. Next if fail will track how many days between reset/reboot. If erasing every day will let the list fill up until it stops working.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I have not had a forced reboot except due to upgrades or my own foolishness since early February.


Last time I RBR'ed was after I installed my SWM and that was just as a precaution, nothing more. I can't think of the last time I had to force an RBR.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

Same as eahmjh - rebooted to attempt to get CID working - still not working consistently.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> For me 0x145 has been the most solid release to date .... everything is working pretty much as advertised, even my Caller ID. And no reboots, yet.


Same here..........My only problem was the "super pillars", took me some time to resolve but that's not much of an issue for me.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I had to reboot many times, but my hard drive is going


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I was trying to make the modem dial out to check because of losing my CID. Input dial out number and hit SELECT. HR20 froze, became unresponsive Front Panel and Remote. ACTIVE channel was loading in small window and was still working but rest of the screen was just the blue background.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Had to reboot right after 0x145 downloaded. Receiver was locked up and wouldn't respond to remote or to front panel. First lockup ever for my receiver (installed 01/11/07).


----------



## PannyLovr (Jan 30, 2007)

Same for me as MizzouTiger, except it happened to me after I hit the "List" button on the remote. After that it was a brick. RBR brought it back to life. This was 2 days after the software update.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Have had to reboot twice since 145. HR20 will become unresponsive to any controls except the list button. Last night I was scrolling through the MLB EI channels, and it just froze. I could bring up the playlist, but could not choose any programs. A red finger salute fixed my issue, good thing the guide caches, that was my only reason for dreading the RBR before.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Why did you reboot? -Frozen Unit
When did you reboot? -4/2/2007
How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power) -RBR
System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services- On MPEG-2 Channel of ESPN2 (72) coming out of standby overnight.
Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

No voluntary reboots since doing a reseting everything (just before x13x was pushed nationally). So far x145 hasn't changed that.

Prior to that I had to reboot almost every other day due to black screen recordings, freeze ups or IKODs. I'd often just reboot nightly to prevent losing shows I really didn't want to miss.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have not rebooted since I received 0x145, but I won't vote in the poll yet because no ending time frame is given. If I vote NO today but reboot tomorrow, the poll results become invalid, or at least "skewed" to those who voted early.

If the poll was posted after the NEXT release came out, asking if you had to reboot from 0x145 up to the next release, then I would consider it a valid survey and have no problem answering YES or NO.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had to do a RBR twice, due to the HR20 locking up when deleting a recorded show and going back to live TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

drew2k said:


> I have not rebooted since I received 0x145, but I won't vote in the poll yet because no ending time frame is given. If I vote NO today but reboot tomorrow, the poll results become invalid, or at least "skewed" to those who voted early.
> 
> If the poll was posted after the NEXT release came out, asking if you had to reboot from 0x145 up to the next release, then I would consider it a valid survey and have no problem answering YES or NO.


The poll now has an end date.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Guide locked with a blank blue screen (no guide data) but could see picture from current tuner. No response from universal remote or D remote. RBR on;y way to exit blank guide.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Why I Rebooted: screen went totally black, no controls front panel or remote.

Proximate Activity: Just finished viewing an SD recorded show, went to list to hit double dash to delete, and in the process, froze.


I was connected to my laptop with WMP11 at the time for music playback, but was not actually viewing those menus or playing back music.

RBR solved it and no problem since (two days)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The poll now has an end date.


:up: Thanks.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Why did you reboot?

Unit became nonresponsive to remote and front panel inputs.

When did you reboot?

Monday 4/2 about 2215

How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)

RBR

System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services

Unit was recording Prison Break on WJW Cleveland MPEG 4 followed by 24

Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...

Unit has both lines with BBCs to WB68, AT9 ODU. OTA connected. Network Connected. HDMI connection to 32 in Olevia. Optical to Sony receiver.

After rebooting the unit was back to operating normally. When I went to watch the recording of Prison Break, it played fine but started several minutes in. I was able to rewind approximately 6 minutes to the negative to the begining of the show. Progress bar showed 1:-6. 24 played normally.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the responses in the Issues/Discussion thread...
> It doesn't appear many people at this point have had to reboot.. (there have been some).
> 
> So... Let's hear it... Similar in nature to the HDMI thread...
> ...


[*]Why did you reboot?

I had to reboot because CID was not working

[*]When did you reboot?

4/2

[*]How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)

RBR

[*]System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on 
MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services

Operating normally except for CID

[*]Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connected, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...

Network Connected, dual sat feeds, OTA, Component, phone line, using single, click guide, native off 1080i


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

I have done several RBR reboots in an effort to recover recordings that were just black screens with no audio. 

The reboots didn't correct anything or cause any problems. The black recordings stayed that way until I deleted them.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Why did you reboot?

Unit became nonresponsive to remote and front panel inputs.


When did you reboot?

Monday 4/2 about 1815


How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)

RBR


System state at the time of the issue (if there was one) left on channel 850




Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...

Only one sat feed is on the this unit-no OTA.


----------



## Begemotik (Sep 1, 2003)

One reboot.

I was watching TNT HD and I went to my "List" to look for a stored program. When I chose one of the stored programs (which, BTW, was in SD), my system froze on the "List" screen. I rebooted with the red button and all has been well since. I have not tried to duplicate the freeze, since after I rebooted, the SD program (House . . . 1st new episode after American Idol) that originally was a part of the freeze was gone (black screen, no sound, but still had text listing it as available) from the list.


----------



## GNASHER (Oct 17, 2006)

HAD TO RBR ON SUNDAY, CID HAD NOT WORKED SINCE Ox145, ALSO LIP-SYNCING WAS WAY OFF TIME ON RECORDED HD PROGRAMS THE WORST IT HAS EVER BEEN.
I HAVE READ THAT THE PICTURE WAS BETTER, MINE SEEMS WORSE, THIS WAS ONE OF THE WORST UPGRADES AS FAR AS I WAS CONCERNED.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

cid issue,today 5pm,reset no other reason just the damn cid...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well spoke too soon.. was watching several recorded 'simpsons' episodes (17-1) had watched 2.. deleted second one at end.. hit list, enter, enter.. froze solid...


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

2 RBR
lock up yesterday RBR, today trickplay was screwed up RBR.


----------



## billgrayny (Jan 20, 2007)

I did a Reset via the menu to get CID working again. On the last few releases (CE and National) CID has worked for a while and then gotten stuck and stopped. Reset seems to restore normal operation for me.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Well I spoke too soon Earl. Had to do my first forced RBR in months just moments ago.


Why did you reboot?

_I was watching the news live on 3-1 KCRA OTA. I went to change the channel. The HR-20 wouldn't respond to IR functions with my Harmony and/or factory RC remote. Front panel was also locked up and wouldn't respond to any button pushes as well._

When did you reboot?

_5:24PM PDT on 4/2/2007
_

How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)

_Had to RBR on the front panel... GUI was not accessible though the OTA feed I was viewing continued without interuption._

System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)...

_Watching Live KCRA news on 3-1 OTA. Had not used any trickplay functions, just had it on in the background. Tuned the channel at 5:01pm PDT at the start of the news. Tuned from the SD version of the same channel._

Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...

_Details In the Signature... Additional Info: KCRA has a great OTA signal in my area. My HR-20 registers 100% signal strength._


Hope this helps.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 12, 2007)

2 reboots since 145 was pushed out.
#1: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=892219#post892219
#2: BSOD when 2 scheduled recordings started simultaneously. (Lost and Medium - both on local SD channels) Could navigate through menus but video was just black. RBR and recording started again.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

My remote just wont work and no channels will change.

Has happened 2-3 times since 145


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

Last night...Rain caused tree branch to drop down blocking 119, HR20 was tuned to ESPN2 (on 119 I believe) causing low signal...unit locked up. Remote not responsive, front panel not responsive, RBR to get it running again.


----------



## jhrain (Jan 10, 2007)

Deleted a show from the recorded shows list (used the dash button two times)... after the second show deleted and vanished from the list of recorded shows the unit stopped responding, forcing me to reboot.

Three days later, while watching HDNET recorded episode of Enterprise, unit locked up and I had to reboot. Although nothing was recording at the time, the amber light on the front illuminated.


----------



## kiko (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had to RBR each of my 2 HR20-700's due to not responding to the remote, as could not bring out of standby.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

At least one RBR.
The morning after the auto download. Powered up #1 twin to a lockup. 
#2 was force the night before & #2 has had no RBR.
I want to think there was a second RBR with #1, but can't be sure.


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi all..

I've had to reboot(pull power cord method) three times..Reset
did not fix it..

1) right after the software was downloaded on 2 of my HR20 units.. 
Both units were not responding to key inputs on both remotes and
on the unit itself..It did not matter what key I was selecting..
No response..After power cord reboot..both remotes responded 
correctly..

2)This evening my main HR20 unit was responding erratically when 
I selected a input key on the remote or on the unit itself..
Most times it took several key entries for the HR20 to respond..
And sometimes when I pressed a key..The same input responded
several times in quick succession including bringing up responses on 
the HR20 that I did not ask for..I had to perform a power cord 
reboot to get the unit to respond correctly.

All HR20 units are in RF mode..

Roy


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Why did you reboot?
*I lost Caller ID Notifications Pop-up and logging the minute 0x145 downloaded.*

When did you reboot?
*Yesterday when it was clear that Caller ID was not going to come back without a reset.*

How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)
*Menu*

System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services
Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...
*Everything was great except I had never had a problem with CID before this. I cleared the CID log & reset and CID is back working.*

- Craig


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the responses in the Issues/Discussion thread...
> It doesn't appear many people at this point have had to reboot.. (there have been some).
> 
> So... Let's hear it... Similar in nature to the HDMI thread...
> ...


[*]Why did you reboot?: *System locked up, remote unresponsive.*

[*]When did you reboot?: *Apprx 3 min. after lock-up.*

[*]How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power): *RBR*

[*]System state at the time of the issue: *I was watching a recorded (SD) program, (at apprx. 3 min. from the end of recording, hit the exit key, to return to live TV, and the system locked up. This was the first reboot with this CE release. Unable to replicate.*


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Oddly, I've rebooted more with this release than any other. Right after I got it, I had the pillar box stretching issue. I turned native on for a while and when I switched it back off my channel changing was still slow so I reset the box and that fixed it. I now have a problem with 2 of the 4 HD Locals giving me error 721 (not authorized) for an unexplicable reason. Reset did not fix this and I need to spend some more time with DTV tonight to figure it out.

-steve


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had to RBR my HR20 twice since 0x145 due to lockups. I wish I could remember the exact details of each reboot, but I can't. 

All I know for sure is the remote and the front panel stopped responding completely. Because the programs continued to play normally, I waited until another commercial break (maybe 10 or 15 minutes later) and tried the remote and front panel again. When it still failed to respond, I performed a RBR.

As far as I can remember, these are the only two incidents I have had with 0x145.

Paul


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Lost color via S-vhs last night. Reboot brouight it back- but it may have been a lose cable- I redid that as well.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Why did you reboot? 1. BSOD 2. Super Pillar Boxes

When did you reboot? 3/31/07 & 4/2/07

How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power) on 3/31/07: RBR and 4/2/07: menu

System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services: 3/31/07: playing an item from PlayList and 4/2/07: watching live tv

Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... Ref Unit 1 for both


----------



## JLack33 (Oct 31, 2006)

Why did you reboot?
My caller ID had not worked (no popup and no log) for 24+ hours. After the reboot I noticed that the next call I received did not trigger a popup, but I did see it in the log. After that, all calls began to trigger popup and log.

When did you reboot?
Tuesday 4/3 in the p.m.

How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)
Menu

System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services
System was working normally with the exception of no CID.

Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...
No network connection, HDMI


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I was watching game mix and I clicked to watch on of the games last night, can't remember who it was. I left the room and could still here the audio but my picture was frozen, game audio was fine and kept going pitch by pitch but video would not move. I hit previous channel to get back to mlb game mix channel and I got the bsod. I waited several minutes and even switched to other sd, hd, mpeg4 channels and no picture. I reset with the remote I could use it just fine. 
After that no problems.


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Based on the responses in the Issues/Discussion thread...
> It doesn't appear many people at this point have had to reboot.. (there have been some).
> 
> So... Let's hear it... Similar in nature to the HDMI thread...
> ...


HR20 is rebooting on its own. It will freeze, then five seconds later reboot.
Only happening when watching certain HD content. OTA seems to be the worst culprit,
but Discovery HD is also causing the reboots from time to time. I have not been able to watch an entire episode of Planet Earth, usually get about 30 minutes into it and it spontaneously reboots.

Box has been cleared/reformatted since getting 0x145.

HR20 is connected to Sony Rear Projection LCD via HDMI-DVI cable. Outputting audio via optical. Network is connected. Dual sat feeds, with OTA diplexed out of one of the sat feeds.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I use component cables to a LCD-HDTV.
No other video cables are hooked to my HR20.
Last channel used early this morning was one of the Encore Movie Channels.

Woke up this afternoon to a screen that was 95% green with just a thin sliver of a normal picture. Sound was fine and remote control still worked fine (blue light would flash as I pressed remote buttons).

Tried changing channel and was able to. The small sliver of picture (and audio) was able to change as I changed channels.

Tried pressing the "format" button to change resolution and screen didn't change.

Green didn't disappear, so I pressed RBR button and that fixed it.

This is the first time I've been forced to reboot in well over a month.

Only recent changes I've made were enabling native mode, enabling internet/network, adding a UPS, and adding a Targus Chill Mat.


----------



## etavares (Nov 20, 2006)

several RBRs. unit is locking up ~ once a day with MPEG4 specifically. It either happens when 1) I'm recording MPEG4 or 2) I'm recording and try to play MPEG4 from the playlist.

System generally shows a black screen at this point. I then have 1 button press before evertyhing is unresponsive(e.g. change channel, hitlist again, exit, etc.)

Have to RBR. I have also reset everything a couple of times to no avail...although I can go a couple days w/o a BSOD.

Satellite signals are strong for MPEG4 ( I think....assuming I'm on 99 in Cincinnati DMA).

99: 95 17 100 8 99 36
103: 72 0 69 39 69 31


----------



## shaneman (Sep 16, 2006)

Had to RBR because of a lockup when trying to watch a recorded show. This happened the night after the update. The system was not recording at the time.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HR20 lockup while sitting idle "watching" MaxW, chan. 514 this afternoon. Connected via component, no network, CID connected and usually works, not being used at the time of lockup (which is undetermined, alas).

RBR failed at Step 1 of 2. Had to unplug.


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

4/4 rebooted from on screen reset to get cid to work seems fine for the last couple hrs.................


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Had to reboot due to loss of signal. Most of the lockups I've ever had on the HR20 have been simply because of loss of signal. Something should be addressed on that front with thunderstorm season well on it's way.

* Why did you reboot? *Loss of signal. Took dish down for 10 minutes to fix my pole mount.*
* When did you reboot? *This evening*
* How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power) *RBR*
* System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... *Loss of signal. Frozen on highly pixelized screen.*
* Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... *See sig*


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I need to change my vote to "yes, I've had to reboot." Tuesday about midnight the HR20 was tuned to one of the movie channels (SD) and I was working on getting the shares on the PC correct so I could play some MP3s. Got the music menu on the HR20 for the first time and the system locked up, no music playing at that time. No response to the remote and the movie continued to play. Did a RBR and all was ok, including being then able to play the MP3s. While waiting for the RBR, I switched to the H20 on the same TV. It was on channel 70 and badly pixilating. No response to it's remote. RBR there also. No bad weather, only light rain. Checked the other HR20 in the bedroom and it worked fine after bringing it out of standby. Both HR20s at 145. The bedroom HR20 hasn't been rebooted.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had my HR20 Reboot itself at least 3 times in since getting 0x145. Before that no reboots. I haven't seen it freeze up before hand like others have mentioned. I've been having a lot of issues with Local HD but I think that is related to Dish alignment and not the HR20.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

This is the first release under which I have had caller ID problems. I have rebooted probably three times when CID stopped working. The last time, it did not come back.

So no CID for me, for the first time with the HR20 since October.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

I rebooted due to slow chanel lock. After a couple of days of the new SW load it now taked about 10 seconds to get a picture (and sound) after a chanel change. Never the less rebooting did not help. I do not use CID or the network.


----------



## UenI (Sep 28, 2006)

I did a RBR last night, for the first time in several weeks. Locked up while watching a HD recording of Sunday's Desperate Housewives (MPEG4). 0x145, for me, has had the worst problems of any release to date, as far as audio dropouts and pixellating. The national HD channels are the worst affected now (and have been nearly perfect before this release!).


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

Froze while listening to music from PC on 4/1 or 4/2. Had to press reset button. Dual sat feeds.


----------



## brown7610 (Oct 22, 2006)

Why did you reboot? BSOD, No response from Remote or Front Panel, Grey Screen trying to play back any of several recorded shows

When did you reboot? 4/4/07 (twice) and 4/5/07

How did you reboot (RBR and Power) on 4/4/07: Menu on 4/5/07

This release has been a mess on one of my HR20s. The other one has been fine.:nono2:


----------



## AlexH (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had to reboot a couple of times since the 0x145 got installed, but I'm suspecting it has something to do with the fact that I hooked my HR-20 up to an APC UPS right around the same time.

Here's my setup: HR20-700, Samsung rear projection TV hooked up via component video, ONKYO receiver via optical audio, native mode on, network connection on.

I had to reboot several times because the unit became unresponsive to remote and front panel functions (would not even come out of standby). The first time I pulled the power plug right away. The second time I tried RBR but ended up pulling the power again because the unit got stuck half way through the boot cycle.

The reason I suspect this is due to the UPS hookup is that I noticed that every time the unit goes out to lunch the UPS hooked up to my PC registers a switch from AC power to battery due to electrical noise. I'll have to research this issue some more.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Out of 2 HR20-700s I have had to reboot 1 of them twice. Note that I have not had to reboot either one until 145 was released.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

On 0x145:

I rebooted when 1080i crop mode had the vertical stretching problem on a SCFI recording. It did fix the problem.

I also rebooted when two of my MPEG4 locals were reporting 721. It did not correct the problem, but later the next day they spontaneously started working again.

I had some cabling replaced last saturday by dtech and the installer thought he was doing me a favor setting native to on because he said I couldn't watch 480i otherwise (sigh). I didn't get into an argument with him as I hadn't tried native on in a while. After using it for a bit I decided I wanted it off because the channel switching time was still too long. Not entirely the HR20's fault as my mitsubishi projector adds a couple of seconds. So I turned native off, but the HR20 part of the channel switching time still seemed excessively long. So I rebooted and it did seem to fix the problem. I don't know though, this might have been just my perception and the channels I was poking. I do see a bit of randomness in how long it takes to tune an MPEG4 channel. Sometimes it is near instantaneous and sometimes it is 3 or 4 seconds.

-steve


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry, what a bird-brain. I already replied to this thread with this info


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

Why did you reboot?
Unit was completely unresponsive to remote and power button.

When did you reboot?
4/5/2007

How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power)
Unplugged / plugged back in.

System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services
Appeared to be in standby mode -- not doing anything. Nothing recorded that day, either.

Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect...
Connected via DVI / HDMI. Dual tuners. 3 LNB sat + 72.5 sat. No network connection.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Today (4-6-07) I had to use an RBR to correct an excessive playback lip sync problem. All recorded programs, both before and after 145 had the picture leading the sound (optical to a Sony receiver) by about 500 MS. Channel change, stop, start, did not correct this, but an RBR did.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

No reboots since I've had both HR20s, connected HDMI.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Why did you reboot? -- system frozen--no audio or video movement
When did you reboot? 1 hour ago
How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power) tried RBR 3x and Power unplug 2x---still trying to reboot.
System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... aka recording on MPEG-4 Channel X... Accessing Media Services --- can't remember what I left it on but it wasn't scheduled to record anything.
Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... such as Network connectied, HDMI, dual sat feeds, ect... see below.


----------



## scottia (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had to reboot twice following storms here in Texas. The unit will not recover from rain fade no matter the cause. I lose signal and it remains frozen on the last channel. If I try to change the channle I get a black screen. RBR resolves the issue.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but... just got my first HR20 yesterday, and so far I have been unable to record anything. Every time that I try, the thing reboots on me within a minute or two after the recording starts. I had scheduled it to record the golf tournament on my local CBS (WWL's HD channel in New Orleans) as well as something from Discovery HD, and when I got home about an hour ago nothing was in my list of recordings, and neither of the shows were in the History list either. Nothing that I tried to record last night recorded either (same thing - reboots), and the recordings aren't in the History list. The weird thing is that it has one item in the History list - some Steve Harvey episode, which I know I never scheduled to record. Maybe the installer did it, but I was watching him almost the entire time and don't recall him trying to record anything.

The amber Record light stays on all the time too... should I unplug it for awhile?

EDIT - the installer forced a software update - 0x145 is what installed, I'm 99% sure.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, knock on wood, but I scheduled two things to record ('Patriot Games' and 'Jaws'), both starting at 9pm Central (~8 minutes ago), and so far so good - no reboot yet, and I can switch between the two recording with the "Prev" button. I don't know why none of the other things that I've scheduled to record before haven't recorded and don't even show up in History, however.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, the video just froze up ('Patriot Games', right as Jack Ryan's wife bends down to treat his gunshot wound), but the audio is continuing to play! Weird stuff...

I just tried to switch to 'Jaws', and it's just a black screen - I can't go back or foward in the recording either. Switching back to 'Patriot Games' and the video plays, but I can't pause, rewind, or do anything (the Play button does bring up the status bar, but the orange "fill" only goes back to the point a few minutes ago when the video froze up - doesn't go back to 9pm in other words.


----------



## jervis961 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had to reboot due to lock ups and 2 local HD channels being totally unwatchable(no audio and pixelated picture). Directv is coming to my house AGAIN today to look over the system. My wife yells at me constantly that even though the tivo unit had issues it was far better than the h20. I think the basic functionality issues need to be fixed before adding any more advanced features.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I just had to reboot last night while recording one show (Jericho) and flipping channels from an HD to an SD on the other tuner. The box just locked up. Not sure if my Jericho recording actually worked, but will confirm that soon. I had to RBR. This has been the first non forced reboot in a long while.


----------



## thecrave (Jan 12, 2007)

Had to RBR 2 days ago, no picture, no response from the remote. Unit was locked up, hard. Turned on in the AM, so something happened overnight.

Not using the ethernet port -- so no 'net connection, and no local networking for music (like some others have pointed to, as a source of the problem).


----------



## tabing_riles (Jan 26, 2007)

Ever since the latest firmware upgrade the receiver is rebooting itself and then will just hang. I had to do the RBR several times but always get stuck on the Almost there screen and then recycle again.
Called tech support yesterday and they had me do a reformat of the receiver (pressing rec and select). Fixed it for a while but takes so long to change channel. I was able to record Ghost Whisperer last night but when I tried to play it, nothing happens.
Tried to reset again, and now it just recycles between the Hello screen, black screen, almost there screen. Called tech support again and since nothing seemed to fix the issue, D* will just send another receiver. I must say this receiver is c**P compared to the DirecTivo HD


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had to reboot quite a few times for sound problems and for picture problems and I'm still having problems with this HR20-100 It's driving me crazy my wife can not believe I'm putting up with this. She thinks I'm losing my mind to continue to call DirecTV and keep complaining and being told the wrong answers to fix the problems. I'm so sick of it. I've did the RBR I've tried pulling the plug for 5 minutes and resetting everything but none of it works.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Yay!

Now, not only did I have to reboot to get caller ID working again, I had to unplug the unit for a few minutes first!  

Come on new software . . . . .


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

145 has been good to me. I have played around with the pillar bar colors and the native mode now that the box is more stable. After experimenting with native on and pillar box colors I noticed the picture black level was much higher than before in v145. I tried turning native off, but this did not correct the problem. Setting the pillar bars back to black didn't help either. I turned native back on and rebooted from the menu. All is good now. After the reboot I noticed going in and out of the list is much faster. We will see how long that lasts.


----------



## TampaGator (Nov 17, 2006)

EAGLES20 said:


> I've had to reboot quite a few times for sound problems and for picture problems ans I'm still having problems with this HR20-100 It's driving me crazy my wife can not believe I'm putting up with this. She thinks I'm losing my mind to continue to call DirecTV and keep complaining and being told the wrong answers to fix the problems. I'm so sick of it. I've did the RBR I've tried pulling the plug for 5 minutes and resetting everything but none of it works.


Well at least I'm not the only one....not just my wife complaining but three kids as well. I have been very patient, but when the last 15 minutes of LOST tonight was simply not watchable....this is just ridiculous. I have done all the reboots, etc. Even forced another download of 145. I can not believe a piece of horribleware was released so prematurely, and we are all beta testers. This has got to be a marketing nightmare for Directv. As soon as Verizon get the FIOS fiber in my community, I'm have a yard sale and my 5 receivers will be ON SALE-marked down today....never mind...I couldn't do that to a neighbor.
What makes it worse...we're paying for this. They should be offering us the HD package for free and the option to "borrow" the old tivo style hr10-250 until this thing gets fixed (if ever), which for me proved to be pretty reliable. It surprises me when I read the release notes, so much attention to details, like the ViiV, iTV, etc....I just want to watch TV!
Ok I feel better now.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Why did you reboot? Because the unit locked up. Twice.
When did you reboot? ~5pm yesterday and 9:30pm yesterday
How did you reboot (RBR, Menu, Power) RBR
System state at the time of the issue (if there was one)... reboot1: nothing being recorded GUIDE was up, hit exit to get out of guide and unit locked up. reboot2: American Idol (mpeg4) was recording. At the end of an MPEG4 show, chose "yes, delete" - went to all blue screen with preview window in the top right and was locked up.
Mini description of your setup (if it is not in your signature)... No networking, component video and optical audio. Plenty of ventilation.

And I'm on the latest software release (0x145) on an HR2-700.


----------



## Red Raider (May 4, 2007)

I have had good luck with the latest software release until this week. Now I have to reboot at least once every day after deleting a recorded show. It does not matter which recorded show or what channel the receiver is on. I have done both the RBR and the "pull the plug" reboot. So that makes a total of 6 reboots this week.

Nice forum with lots of good information. I decided to join so I could give my input and hopefully get a better working system. I used to have a Tivo which never had a problem until the hard drive failed.


----------



## cmetrav (May 5, 2007)

I have 2 of these that I reboot 2-3 times daily..... not sure what the issue is had Direct since 95 and now the 2 new HR-20s lock up and force reboot all the time any chance of hope and not canceling would be great .... new here


----------



## Blademan (Jun 3, 2004)

cmetrav said:


> ..... not sure what the issue is had Direct since 95 and now the 2 new HR-20s lock up and force reboot all the time any chance of hope and not canceling would be great .... new here


So true. Never had any issues of this kind with any other Directv IRDs, or DirecTivo or DirecTivoHD.

The *only* reason I broke down for the HR20 is for Dish HD locals, and the _supposed boatload of Directv HD channels_ coming this year.

If Directv doesn't keep up on their promise of a ton of Sat HD channels, and continues to make me act as an alpha/beta tester for their software, I will go buy a big snarfing ladder and mount a UHF/HD antenna on my roof and re-activate my DirecTivo HR10-250.

Another complaint: Bloody impossible to time the end-of-commercial/begginning-of-programming during fast-forward on HR20. My neighbor's dog could time it right on a DirectTivo. If these guys can't get *that feature* right, what hope do we have?

This HR20 is such a POS, DirecTv has regressed me back to pre-Tivo uselessness, circa ~1999


----------



## DLite (Oct 6, 2006)

My HR20 had been working great for about 3 months, but last week I had a spontaneous reboot while watching an MPEG4 recorded show (30 Rock). The picture froze, the remote became unresponsive, and the unit spontaneously rebooted.

When it finally came back online, I actually tempted fate by watching the episode again, starting at the beginning even. I had no issues that time, although I did take the precaution of fast-forwarding through the spot where it rebooted.

No further problems since. :whatdidid


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

After reloading 145 due to constant video/audio loss on the 15A CE, I had the same problem with 145. I thought somehow the HR20 had been damaged but the subsequent RBR resolved the problem and it has not happened since.


----------



## IneedCCs (Nov 18, 2006)

I got my HR20 (a refurb) on April 3rd.

It worked fine for a few weeks, then froze. I did an RBR. I don't remember the circumstances at the time the unit forze and required an RBR.

It was fine for a couple of weeks, but in the last few days has frozen twice, requiring RBRs. The first time it froze I had just hit a double dash to delete a recording. The second time, I had selected a program from my Playlist and had hit "play" when it froze.

To those of you who got your HR20s back in the fall, I'm sure you're feeling the unit's come a long way, and I'm sure it has. But I see too many problems with this unit. IMO, it's still not ready for prime time.

I don't care about piddly stuff like having to go to channel 622 and un-channel to get YES in HD. This is a minor inconvenience.

But when you hit play and see nothing but a black screen, or have to re-boot twice in a matter of days, these things are basic DVR functions which one should be entitled to rely on.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Two re-boots this month:
1>Unit locked up when I pressed play for a recording. Re-boot restored unit operation.
2>Over crop was making the picture unstable one night. In this case the re-boot did not help.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

It looks like we received a new software upgrade today. I am not able to get sound from CBS or NBC on my HR20-700 today. I am hooked up via the HDMI. It seems the sound issue is between my receiver and the HR20-700.

Regarding reboots, every time I delete a program before it runs to the end of the show my system hangs up and I have to reboot. At least 2 times a week even if I let the show run to the end my system hangs up and I have to reboot. My method of rebooting is removing the power cord and then reattaching it.


----------

